# what kind of flourish do I use for moss



## ns2h (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wondering what type of flourish I have to use to grow my moss. (moss ball, java moss, and Xmas moss)

Instead of controling, I'd like thwm to grow.
Last time I bought seachem EXCEL and my friend told me that's algae control.
So I need to know which type I should buy.
Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

To grow plants, you first need light. With more light, plants will grow faster.

With more light, you will also need fertilizers and CO2.

In terms of fertilizers, we normally dose three main macronutrients: nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium (NPK). These can be dosed either via commercially available products such as the ones made by Seachem (Seachem Nitrogen, Seachem Phosphorus and Seachem Potassium), or, for a much cheaper price, via dry chemicals.

For more information on this, please take a look at the article regarding planted tanks that I have written. It is a sticky at the top of this subsection of the forums.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

and, I would add, it isn't really necessary to have any substrate to grow moss.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Also; excel can work as an algaecide at higher doses, but actually was designed as a carbon source for plants, and would be a good carbon source for moss. Carbon source =fertilizer (sort of).


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Moss seems to grow quite well without any help and a minimal amount of light.


----------

